# Carpal Tunnel



## JoJen (Nov 6, 2002)

The pain in my hands has been getting worse with each passing month. Doctor finally prescribed wrist braces for both hands to be worn at night.Now my hands hurt more than before and the feeling is gone in places that were alright before. Just wondering what experiences other may have had with wrist braces. Is this normal? I don't see doctor for another two months. Appreciate any advice..


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Aha, I have the same problem! I find if my wrist brace is not on properly, or is too tight, it makes it worse. If it is on properly and the right amount of tightness, I can usually get away with only wearing it for a few days. Maybe try experimenting with tightness? Eef, hope it works for you!!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

JoJen, there is probably an occupational therapy unit at your local hospital, where you can go to receive advice about the best way to wear your wrist braces, and if they are the right sort for you. The occupational therapists are usually more up to speed with these issues than doctors. But of course, check with your doctor if you are worried. I can't wear the braces with metal in them - can't get them tight enough round my wrists, and when I do put them on, they usually make my arms and hand ache, so I sympathise.


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

http://www.meter.com/contour/ If its from using a mouse look at this web site.


----------

